# Luke Ridnour close to accepting 4-year/$16 million offer from Minnesota



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Free agent guard Luke Ridnour is close to accepting a four year, $16 million offer with Minnesota, a league source tells Y!


http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

good for Ridnour, he will always been one of my favorite players. Sucks hes headed to Minny but I will root for him no matter where he goes


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I just don't get it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Please trade Flynn to a real NBA franchise. Good grief. Sessions, Flynn, Ridnour with Rambis trying to run the triangle.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I really, really hope they trade Rubio. He's got some serious game, and his talents will be squandered in Minny regardless of how many minutes he does or doesn't get.

Unless Kahn has some master plan that we just aren't aware of yet (he might not be either), it just seems like he is clueless.


----------

